
Credit freezes will be free, thanks to banking deregulation law - ytNumbers
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/columnist/tompor/2018/05/25/free-credit-freeze-why-breach-banking-bill/641595002/
======
foobarbazetc
Robbing Peter to pay Paul.

